# Towing A 21Rs



## jtate101 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm in the market for a 21rs and a TV. I'm thinking about a 2008/2009 suburban 1500. Is this going to be enough to tow the 21 comfortably? I've found a lot of online calculators and worksheets, but have had mixed results. Does anyone pull their Outback with a suburban 1500? Thanks.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We tow our 03 26rs with an 03 Yukon XL 1500 3.73. Our Outback weighs in empty at a lower weight than your listed dry weight of the 21RS if you are looking at new models. We came from 7 years in a pop up and just moved our supplies from it to the Outback with the exception of a new 10 lb 22" lcd/dvd combo. Everything we had was bought with weight in mind because of the pop up limitations. Even packed for a week we don't go over 5500 lbs for the 5 of us.

I think whether or not you can do it depends on the year you are looking at (older Outback models weigh less), how many of you there are, how much you like to drag along with you when you camp. Some folks really load on the stuff and your load can get fairly heavy quite fast.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I used to pull my 21RS (6000lbs loaded) with a 99 Suburban. It would pull the trailer around Michigan alright, but I did struggle with hills. I just got a 2007 1500HD Crew Cab with a 6.0L and there is a big difference in power. The new truck never slows down going up hills and the gas mileage is the same as the Suburban while towing (9 mpg). I think a newer Suburban with a 5.3L and the 6 speed transmission would tow a 21RS better than my 99 did. Before I bought my 1500HD, I test drove a 2010 1500 Crew Cab with a 5.3L and the 6 speed transmission and it had good power. I liked being able to downshift with a push of a button.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Be careful comparing pre-2006 weights to 2006 and later weights. Before the 2006 model year, I believe the weights were calculated differently, to make the models appear lighter than they were. If you check at the Outback website, the weights are no longer given in the specs for the older models. There were virtually no changes in many models between 2005 and 2006, but the advertised weights all increased. One theory is the pre-2006 weights did not include any options such as stove, refrigerator, AC, furnace, water heater, etc., which every trailer sold usually had.
At least that is my story, and I'm sticking to it.

Gilligan


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Towed our 2008 with a 1999 Silverado 1500 4x4 extended cab with 5.3L and 3.73 without any problems. Be sure to use the tow/haul mode when towing.

One other thing to take into consideration. As previously stated, weight depend on model year. The 2010 210RS (replacement for the 21RS) has a gross weight of 7,500 pounds where our 2008 21RS has a gross weight of 6,500 pounds.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

Gilligan said:


> Be careful comparing pre-2006 weights to 2006 and later weights. Before the 2006 model year, I believe the weights were calculated differently, to make the models appear lighter than they were. If you check at the Outback website, the weights are no longer given in the specs for the older models. There were virtually no changes in many models between 2005 and 2006, but the advertised weights all increased. One theory is the pre-2006 weights did not include any options such as stove, refrigerator, AC, furnace, water heater, etc., which every trailer sold usually had.
> At least that is my story, and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Gilligan


My 2004 21RS dry weight is pretty close to the sticker that is located on the cabinet door next to the microwave. I think the weight difference from the 2006 and newer trailers is because the newer ones are taller. My trailer will fit through a 10' high door and a 2006 would not. That is why I have a 2004, because I can pull my trailer through the overhead door and out the 11.5' high sliding door.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

My 03 26RS is within lbs of my sticker weight when unloaded. I thought they changed the axles on the newer models as well which resulted in higher GVW ratings as well as higher dry weights.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

They did change the axles & tires for the 2009 models HOWEVER.... our 2005 25rss had a sticker wight almost 1000lbs less than the 2006 models had. As previously stated, pre-2006 models had different rules/regs. to follow and those weights were pretty deceiving to the "common man/woman". There were very few changes to the 2006 models (there were some but most, if not all, were minor). The BIGGEST change was in the regulations which dictated WHEN weighing was to occur. The regs also required that the sticker on a TT must be specific to that TT. You really can't compare towing of pre- and post- 2006 TTs ....


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You really can't compare towing of pre- and post- 2006 TTs ....


Wow! Someone actually agreed with me! Usually, the Skipper just smacks me on the head with his hat whenever I say anything.

Gilligan


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

We pull our 210RS with a 2006 1500 Silverado with 342 gears and 5.3L. I'm not sure how much we weigh rolling down the road. 
Yes, it will pull it. No, it's not real fun. Hills and head wind will eat you up. 60mph is doable down flat roads. As soon as we hit the hills, it's like hitting a wall.
I took my dads 3/4 ton diesel truck out west this past June and it felt much more capable and SAFER. I'm going tomorrow to look at 3/4 ton Chevy's. Although the diesel would be nice, I can't justify the extra $7500.

Save yourself some grief and get a bigger tow vehicle than needed. That way when you go to a bigger camper you don't have to get a bigger truck.

Good luck.

Dan


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

If you have a line on the older model 21RS you might be fine. I don't think that the weight differences make that much of a difference. I think the bigger issue is the added height of the new models with the axle flip. I think that having an extra foot or so of a "solid white wall" increases the wind resistance and drag factors much more than a few hundred pounds of weight.

I had a Silverado 5.3L pulling our 210RS and it struggled on any hill. Since it is usually my wife and I, I didn't need the additional weight (hitch & supplies) capacity of a 3/4 ton truck. I went with a Tundra 5.7L (I think it is a 4.3 rear) and the difference is incredible. I think it is the most capable 1/2 ton set up.

One thing I did find out After trading TVs is that you might be able to change the rear end of the rig to a higher ratio.... which I think translates to more towing power but lower overall mpg... something to consider...

good luck with your research and decision. Welcome to Outbackers.... great folks and information here...

Jim


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I pull our 2005 26RS with my 2005 Suburban (1500) just fine. I typically travel the state of Michigan and don't see any mountains. However, we took a trip to mid-Ohio last year in some very hilly country and did just fine. I easily travel at 70mph on most highways and sometimes slow to 60-65 on steep hills. I get absolutely no sway in my trailer and don't always use any type of sway control, no sway even at 70 while passing or being passed by semis. Having said that, I am not advocating running without sway control...

Here is the math on my set-up:
Vehicle GVWR...7200#
Vehicle weight, fully fueled...5600#
Available payload (7200-5600)...1600#
2005 26RS tongue weight (actual)...710#
5-member family weight...720#
Cargo capacity (1600-710-720)...260#

Towing capacity of my vehicle...7400#
2005 26RS actual weight (with cargo)...6300#

The only other variable is weather or not we take the bikes. Our five bikes weight in at about 200#, I usually spread this out by placing two in the camper and three of the back of the burb. Since we stow ALL of our camping supplies in the trailer, I typically don't use much (or any) of the excess cargo capacity of the burb. The weight of the trailer includes clothes we typically take on a week-long trip, full propane tanks, and all water tanks empty. I never run with water in the tanks!

Even though my set-up is nearing its limits...like I stated earlier, my rig handles very well. I also run on D-rated tires and heavy-duty shocks. The only thing I wish my burb had was better braking power. I think the 2500 series has stronger brakes, probably larger rotors. I have the 5.3L engine and, given the choice, I would like to have my rig with the 6L engine.


----------

